# Boss FZ-1w...Take my money!



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like a cool fuzz, especially with the Vintage/Modern switch...I'm ready!

Boss FZ-1w


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

@Pewtershmit Any release date for Canada? 2023?


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm pretty interested in this one as well. After the highs and lows of the TB-2W it will be nice to just walk into a store and try/buy these.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Also for what it is worth, Long and McQuade mentioned that Roland told them the FZ-1W is scheduled to arrive in stores by the end of the month - early December.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> @Pewtershmit Any release date for Canada? 2023?


Long and McQuade will let you order it now.


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Heres a small clip I put together for Roland Canada. Login • Instagram


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Ordered!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> Ordered!


I expect a 10% finder's fee. I don't know how one gets 10% of a pedal, but I'll let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

KoskineN said:


> @Pewtershmit Any release date for Canada? 2023?


HAH, story of my life. We have them coming in a few weeks, and more on the way. Supply is very lumpy, due to the shipping/logistics nightmare present, if you don’t get one on the first batch, I apologize.

To exclaim as unbiased as possible, the pedal rips hard. Cant wait for you all to try it out.

here’s the video I did for Long & McQuade:


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Pewtershmit said:


> HAH, story of my life. We have them coming in a few weeks, and more on the way. Supply is very lumpy, due to the shipping/logistics nightmare present, if you don’t get one on the first batch, I apologize.
> 
> To exclaim as unbiased as possible, the pedal rips hard. Cant wait for you all to try it out.
> 
> here’s the video I did for Long & McQuade:


Shipping delays are only minor annoyance to most of us. Personally, I'm really happy to see that Boss has gone this direction for those of us who couldn't get a TB-2w.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Personally, I'm really happy to see that Boss has gone this direction for those of us who couldn't get a TB-2w.


Yeah, I totally agree, it's a great surprise . I wonder if the FZ-1w was planned before the TB-2w, or maybe during the long wait for the TB-2w? 
Now let's wish for a FZ-2w!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> Yeah, I totally agree, it's a great surprise . I wonder if the FZ-1w was planned before the TB-2w, or maybe during the long wait for the TB-2w?
> Now let's wish for a FZ-2w!


I like to think that Boss was like "Hey, this TB-2w would be cool, and we can do the limited thing." Then when they realized how badly demand outstripped supply they were like "Uh oh. We've cheesed off a lot of our loyal fans. We can get pretty close with silicon, right? We should probably do that."


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I like to think that Boss was like "Hey, this TB-2w would be cool, and we can do the limited thing." Then when they realized how badly demand outstripped supply they were like "Uh oh. We've cheesed off a lot of our loyal fans. We can get pretty close with silicon, right? We should probably do that."


That's what I think too.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> That's what I think too.


and this will be the myth we propagate throughout the internet.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

$289.99 CAD - $199.00 USD = JFC...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

gproud said:


> $289.99 CAD - $199.00 USD = JFC...


I don't follow.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I don't follow.


Canadian inflation


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> I don't follow.


The exchange rate is a little much IMO...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love fuzz lately. I never used it when I was gigging, simply because my impression of fuzz was always that it was basically the maximum distortion level you would ever use.

Most of the stuff I was playing would have been fine with an overdrive and a distortion, some preamp od.

But I'll be honest, I was a little underwhelmed by the clips of the Boss.

So I thought, let's surf YouTube and see what's out there.

The one I really liked was the Chase / Zvex Bliss Factory.

Then I saw the prices......









“This flipping is out of hand”: Chase Bliss calls out pedal profiteers, is “done” with limited releases


The brand also implied that there’s another run of the Bliss Factory on the way.




guitar.com


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

KoskineN said:


> Canadian inflation


I mean, it would be nice not to have a $30 premium, but no one is going to be complaining if the exchange tanks. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Any news if or when they will arrived in Canada?


----------



## Targo (Dec 9, 2021)

KoskineN said:


> Any news if or when they will arrived in Canada?


Long and McQuade told me the date they had from their supplier was 2/22/22.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Targo said:


> Long and McQuade told me the date they had from their supplier was 2/22/22.


 oh wow, ok. I also pre-ordered mine from L&M.


----------



## Targo (Dec 9, 2021)

KoskineN said:


> oh wow, ok. I also pre-ordered mine from L&M.


Yeah I ended up just snatching one off Reverb yesterday, there seem to be occasional listings on there but none in North America at least when I was looking. Might be worth keeping an eye out if you're as impatient as I am.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

We've shipped a small amount this week, L&M is getting some of that . If you don't get one from this shipment we are expecting the next near the end of the month, however with stat holidays coming and delays continuing due to the flood damage in Vancouver its hard to be accurate. That L&M ETA is playing it safe, understandably so! It's worth the wait! I promise


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Pewtershmit said:


> We've shipped a small amount this week, L&M is getting some of that . If you don't get one from this shipment we are expecting the next near the end of the month, however with stat holidays coming and delays continuing due to the flood damage in Vancouver its hard to be accurate. That L&M ETA is playing it safe, understandably so! It's worth the wait! I promise


Cool, thanks for the update Danny!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Some L&M have them in stock at the moment...there is hope for my order!!!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

It's in! 

Seeing that stores had them in stock, and that my online order wasn't moving, I contacted L&M customer service, and they sent me one from a store 
After playing it for at least an hour yesterday, and it sounds really really good. It has this Fuzz Face vibe for sure. It has a lot of gain, but the Fuzz knob has a very good range, and even midway, it sounds very good, compared to a classic FF. If you don't max the Fuzz, the cleanup is good, and you can get some glassy clean, especially with single coils.

So that's it, I'm really happy, and Boss did a great job on this one, and it looks great too.


----------

